# surrogacy progamme



## kellymarie (Apr 14, 2011)

Anybody watching google baby now more 4?

Surrogacy in india

xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I sky +'d it and watched the very start will hopefully see it through all the way through tomorrow
X


----------



## kellymarie (Apr 14, 2011)

Just finished watching it, I think its painted in a negative light  

Very interesting though

xxx


----------



## rosebud_05_99 (Apr 15, 2008)

aw i missed it, do you know if its repeated?
terri


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

It might be on iplayer- I felt so sorry for the surrogates and their care was basic.


----------



## kellymarie (Apr 14, 2011)

Bless I know, it was awful and they do it to buy a home&education for their children


----------



## rosebud_05_99 (Apr 15, 2008)

ok i saw it on i player,

my thoughts on it are, as someone who was considering surrogacy in india i have been put off, i didnt like the hygine levels there and how the surrogates were treated, all packed into the rooms and she kept asking them why they were crying, i once was asked that by a gyne after he told me i couldnt get pg coz i wasnt ovulating myself, and i remember thinking how he was an insensitive ass, so this dr in india seems to be very insensive to it all and treats them like they are slabs of meat and the clients are just a bank balance to her, very impersonal, also i didnt like the way they clients were all men, they didnt show a infertile couple as any of the parents , couples like us who have suffered years of IF and miscarriages and losses.

A very sad story at both sides , sad for couples who have no other route to parenthood and sad for surrogates there who seem to be pushed into it by their husbands. I did consider india as i live in ireland and there is no laws here for surrogacy and i cant go to uk as im not domiciled there so my only other option was usa which i just cant afford, but after watching this programme i have ruled out india, and im as desperate as a woman can be after 16yrs of failed treatments.

rosebud


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I know what you mean  I felt v sad for the surrogates  (who as a nurse I thought looked clinically v unwell after her c section) and the IP's were even there for the baby's birth. The babies were also places in the rusty trays with a cloth on the top. All the births were planned c sections, no mention of life insurance for the surrogate when the Dr/owner realed off the list of possible complications.  Not of the women looked happy or smiled once.

I don't have an issue with them assisting same sex couples, as 2 men can't become fathers without a woman's assistance and they have as much right and desire to have a child as me or other infertile people.


I didn't like the way the Dr was taking calls from other prospective couples in the middle of the c section, and she seemed to lack any compassion with the women in her care, and it is unsafe! she wasn't giving her pt her undivided attention!

Mind you the egg donor and her husband were a little odd, her DH was strange.  She was doing it for the same reasons as the Indian ladies, to get home improvements (and guns!!) It is strange to see her and her daughter doing the injections, when I think how we used to wipe down the serface with desanitiser and were anal about cleanliness and diet (and she was there drinking her caffiene filled coke with junk food) mind you she produced 30 eggs!! I guess it is just different when you aren't doing it yourself and your own eggs you are more chilled.

L x


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

I watched this last night as I had Sky+ it.  Having a lot of experience of India and Indian people, I actually felt that she was a lovely lady and was trying to do the best for the ladies who were being surrogates.  My husband often goes to India on business and works in a predominantly Indian workforce.  I also have worked with a lot of Indian colleagues. They can come across as rude, abrupt and uncaring.  This is so not the case, it is just the way they can be.  I actually thought that the fact she had all the surrogates at the clinic for the entire gestation was a good thing - she was looking after the interests of the IP's and the Surrogate herself. They were fed properly, medicated properly and looked after around the clock.  

With the sterile looking hospitals and advanced medical care that we have here, we can so easily take it for granted, but India is still very much a third world country and so I do not think it is necessarily right to knock them for what is essentually their way of life.  None of the women were doing it unwillingly, and in all fairness it was allowing them opportunities currently only made possible by their husbands travelling thousands of miles to work for companies abroad and spending no time at all with their families for years at a time.  

I don't necessarily agree that it is alright.  But I do look at it from the point of those women and their famlies and the country as a whole xxx


----------



## shortbutsosweet (Feb 14, 2011)

Watching programme now, it really shows the worst of surrogacy. Money making and greedy. Sickening


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I thought by the title 'google baby' it show it in a bad light!there was little if any of the IP's emotions


----------



## kellymarie (Apr 14, 2011)

Audrey.. 
I have to agree with you, I have a few indian friends&their culture&personalities are a lot different from ours.. its easy to mistake this for thinking the women were unhappy&forced into surrogacy but no matter where your from giving up a baby you've carried for 9months there's going to be tears.. As for the care, we may think it was not good enough but to india its there way of living and who are we to judge that..

The actual documentary did not show the real reason for surrogacy, we would give anything to carry our own children but its been painted that we want designer babies that we havent got time to carry ourselves so we pick poor women who need the money.. Which is not at all the case.. Out of all the documentries on tv I have not seen (since test tubes babies that was on years ago) the ups&downs of ttc, treatment, how it affects our lives, work, social life, our mental health, how financially cripling it is! I see so many organizations to support new mums, families etc.. when will there be more help, support&understanding for infertiliy issues&women who have recurrent miscarriage.

Okay, rant over xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

This company is the one that the man in the Google Baby set up, but not with that Indian clinic.

http://www.tammuz.com/main.php?action=costwest&lang=eng

/links


----------



## bobbyandnikki (Dec 28, 2009)

Brought back some memories and I recognized most of the staff in the documentary. 
India is India, the west is west. You shouldn't expect citizens of another country to act, sleep, eat and pray the same god so let them run their hospitals in whatever manner they wish.
If it was that bad then people will vote with their feet. I for one have made friends there because success or failure they give their all and work for pittance. 
Dr Patel works 7 days a week. I have seen her start early and then leave the clinic in the evenings. Each morning she prays to the gods and it seems it is working!

Our son Dhillon was born there on our third attempt. Elsewhere, India bore our daughter Daisy on our seventh attempt. I have no complaints about our adopted country of India. Just wish it could have all been done nearer to home and this in no way is India's fault.


----------

